# i got board last night



## stonedsmithy (May 21, 2007)

hey guys got a bit board last night so i rolled up a few joints lol cant wait to smoke that amsterdam special it weighs 4grams haha


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 21, 2007)

Nice pics there SMITHY ! i see you had some time on your hands to be rolling a  " J " with a loop in it ! whats up with that . you ever smoke one like that ? does it burn well ? pretty cool my friend and i deffinetly like the skull full of bud , it reminds me of me ( ALWAYS HAVE POT ON THE BRAIN ) 
LOL 

have fun smoking those mate , catch up to you later 


PEACE


----------



## MJ20 (May 21, 2007)

hehe..looks nice.I'll take the 2nd one from the left! Was that one troublesome to make?


----------



## stonedsmithy (May 22, 2007)

yeah i found this site on rolling different types of joints heres the link

http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/index.htm

yeah the one with the loop in it was a bit fiddley i doubt it would smoke up premo but ill let ya know when i do get around to smokin it up happy joint rolling yall be able to impress ya friends with these out of the normal joints haha


----------

